# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Всё о пряностях.

## Irina

*Всё о пряностях*

В народе говорят: не умеешь готовить – положи побольше специй. Это страшное заблуждение. Ведь пряности нельзя сыпать без разбора. Черный перец может испортить рыбу, белый – тушеные овощи, шафран – шашлык, имбирь – мясо, тимьян – говядину, кориандр – салат и так далее.

С появлением готовых приправ жизнь любителей кулинарии значительно облегчилась. Не нужно думать о том, сколько и каких специй надо положить в тушеные баклажаны или маринад для рыбы. Берешь пакетик с надписью «Смесь для овощей» или «Приправа для морепродуктов», действуешь по инструкции – и ужин готов. Над созданием подобных наборов работают целые группы технологов и поваров, которые скрупулезно разрабатывают пропорции каждой приправы для определенного вида продуктов. Впрочем, помимо явных достоинств у готовых смесей существуют очевидные недостатки – всевозможные консерванты, разрыхлители и усилители вкуса. Они необходимы для того, чтобы приправы не слипались и не портились. Если хочешь свести химию к минимуму, выбирай наборы, в которых искусственные компоненты стоят в списке на последних местах (ингредиенты перечисляются по мере убывания). Если хочешь пользоваться абсолютно натуральными приправами, отправляйся на ближайший рынок и составляй собственные смеси.

Когда-то специи, пряности и приправы ценились на вес золота. Часто они были, скорее, аптекарским, нежели кулинарным товаром.

Специи — это сахар, соль, сода, уксус, крахмал и другие вещества самого разного происхождения, в том числе и нерастительного. Они придают пище основной вкус и консистенцию — могут сделать ее соленой, сладкой, кислой и вместе с тем мягкой, густой, тягучей и т.д.

Пряности — это сами растения, вернее, их части — цветы, плоды, коренья, которые ценят за аромат и особый жгучий вкус. Они не только меняют вкус блюда, придают ему аромат и жгучий привкус, но и отдают ему свои витамины и минералы, повышают срок его хранения и через пищу влияют на самочувствие.

Пряности облагораживают пищу, полезны для здоровья. Многие из этих растений являются лекарственными. Ну и, наконец, насколько эстетически выигрывает участок, украшенный хоть одной грядкой с пряностями! Ведь в большинстве своем они очень декоративны. Яркие, разноцветные, ароматные, с красивой листвой, да еще и цветущие пряные травы никого не оставят равнодушным. Даже пчел и шмелей, ведь в большинстве своем эти растения - прекрасные медоносы.

Разноцветный перец

На кухне незаменимыми приправами являются разнообразные перцы, среди которых особенно популярен черный. Растет он в Индии и других теплых странах на гигантских кустах – иногда они вытягиваются до 9 метров в высоту. Внешне плоды вовсе не похожи на перчинки – никаких стручков на здоровенных растениях не вызревает, зато имеются мелкие и неприглядные на вид ягодки, их рвут зелеными и сушат. В итоге получается хорошо знакомый тебе черный перец, который идеально подходит для приготовления овощей и любого красного мяса. Не стоит его добавлять в курицу, свинину или светлую рыбу – темные частицы «загрязнят» белый продукт и сделают его не очень аппетитным.

Черный перец продается как в виде порошка, так и в виде горошин. Специалисты рекомендуют покупать второй вариант. Целая приправа сохраняет больше вкусовых и ароматических веществ. Если тебе понадобится молотый перчик, измельчи горошины в специальной мельничке непосредственно перед добавлением в пищу. Причем запасов порошка делать не стоит – он потеряет все свои свойства. Горошины встречаются не только черного, но и белого и даже зеленого цветов. Светлый – это тот же темный, но только очищенный. Избавившись от кожуры, он стал острее, поэтому добавлять его нужно в два раза меньше. Белый перчик хорошо использовать для белого куриного мяса. Не стоит класть его в баранину и ягнятину – это просто бесполезно. Недозрелый зеленый перчик менее жгучий, зато более ароматный, поэтому в горячие блюда его не добавляют, а используют исключительно для приготовления соусов.

Говоря о «горошковых», нельзя не упомянуть о розовом и душистом перце. Последний крупнее черного в три раза и предназначен исключительно для маринадов и солений – на трехлитровую банку огурцов требуется 3-4 штучки. Можешь также положить его в суп с капустой и картошкой. А вот тушеные овощи или мясо душистый горошек испортит – у него слишком яркий вкус.

Розовый перец используют для украшения блюд, добавляют в морепродукты и десерты. Ведь у него сладковатый вкус, напоминающий имбирь, и теплый пряный аромат с оттенками розы, смолы и ментола. Возьми мороженое со свежими фруктами, добавь немного розового перчика – и ты получишь пикантное блюдо. Правда, злоупотреблять приправой не стоит – в больших количествах она вредна для здоровья.

Самый жгучий на свете

Существует еще один вид перца – кайенский, или чили, который используется в любых блюдах, кроме десертов. Его стручки самые жгучие на свете. Причем их острота зависит от вида растения. Чтобы не путаться, гурманы придумали классификацию жгучести – от 1 до 120. По этой шкале различают цвета, ароматы, степень терпкости и ядрености. К примеру, классический красный или желтый чили в несколько раз острее своего зеленого собрата, который мы знаем как пеперони. Самая жгучая часть кайенского перца – семена. Их нужно удалить, иначе можно получить ожоги слизистой и пищевода. Если разделываешь чили самостоятельно, почаще мой руки и не дотрагивайся до глаз – есть риск обжечься. Кстати, в отличие от черного горошка кайенский перец лучше покупать не целым, а молотым. Правда, на рынке под видом чили тебе могут продать другую, менее ценную острую приправу, а отличить ты его попросту не сможешь.

Тем же, кто не привык к обжигающей пище, лучше добавлять в еду паприку – ближайшую родственницу болгарского перца. Курочка или картошечка, поджаренные с ее участием, получатся аппетитными, золотисто-красными, с чудесным манящим ароматом. В принципе паприку можно положить в любое блюдо, кроме десертов.

Замена для шафрана

Если любишь еду с восточными нотками, обязательно используй индийские специи. Главная местная пряность – знаменитый шафран – это рыльца цветка под названием крокус посевной. В одном бутоне вызревает не больше трех тоненьких нитей, поэтому плантация 100х100 м дает лишь малюсенькую коробочку в 4 г. Вот почему шафран – самая дорогая приправа в мире: килограмм стоит около 1000 долл. Правда, шафран очень экономичен: крохотного рыльца с лихвой хватит для приготовления, например, целой сковородки паэльи. При желании специю можно «растянуть» на несколько приготовлений: возьми бутылку красного вина, добавь туда два грамма шафрана – алкоголь вытянет из нее все ценные вещества, и ты получишь пол-литра ароматного, насыщенного соуса, который сможешь добавлять в блюда из риса, овощей и морепродуктов.

Кстати, дорогущей специи можно найти замену. Куркума – порошок из корневища одноименного тропического кустарника – стоит значительно дешевле (30 руб. за 100 г). Но по своим свойствам очень похожа на шафран. В Индии ценную пряность приберегают для праздников, а в повседневной жизни используют именно куркуму – слабожгучую, с тонким приятным ароматом перца и апельсина, прекрасно окрашивающую блюда в оранжевый цвет. Чтобы избежать слишком резкого вкуса и запаха, добавляй ее в небольших количествах, на кончике чайной ложки на порцию. И помни – индийские специи дарят продуктам яркие пряные восточные нотки, поэтому они категорически не подходят блюдам русской, грузинской или итальянской кухни.

Сто лиц карри

Карри – еще одна восточная приправа, которая творит чудеса с морепродуктами, птицей, свининой, крупами и овощами, но не подходит для создания блюд европейской кухни. В Индии существует огромное количество видов специи, в состав которых входит от 7 до 12, а иногда и до 24 компонентов. Все эти приправы роднит обязательное наличие листа карри (растение Мурреи Кенинга), кориандра, куркумы, фенугурека и красного перца. Что еще добавится в смесь, зависит исключительно от фантазии поваров. Это может быть черный перец, мускат, корица, гвоздика, мята, чеснок, укроп, лук, шафран, кардамон и многое другое. Для лучшего вкуса приправу не готовят заранее, потому что большинство ее компонентов при длительном хранении теряют вкус и аромат. Поэтому, к сожалению, купив упаковку карри в нашей стране, ты получишь нечто отдаленно напоминающее оригинал.

Корица – королева десертов

Специи могут украсить не только первое или второе блюда, но и десерты. Королева «сладких» приправ, без сомнения, – корица, скрученная полоска коры одноименного дерева. В наших магазинах она встречается в виде мелкого порошка или тонких палочек. Рассыпчатой пудрой принято посыпать выпечку и кофе, кору заваривают в чай, кладут в коктейли, иногда с ней даже жарят мясо (только ради эксперимента!). В напитки специю нужно добавить в самом начале приготовления, чтобы она полностью раскрылась и подарила свой дивный аромат и вкус. После этого корицу следует вынуть, промыть, убрать в герметичную банку и хранить в темном месте. Таким образом, одну палочку можно использовать до четырех раз.

Ваниль – другая не менее серьезная фигура десертной кулинарии. Варенье, мороженое, любые кондитерские изделия, творог – вот лишь небольшой список продуктов, которые обеднеют, исчезни вдруг ваниль. Выбирая приправу, ищи длинные стручки или пудру: для готовки их понадобится совсем немного – на одну порцию 1/20 часть плода или порошка на кончике ложечки. К слову, ваниль можно заменить синтетическим аналогом, однако он будет серьезно уступать оригиналу во вкусе и аромате.

Кардамон – еще один незаменимый помощник любителей сладенького. Приготовленные вместе с ним бисквиты, пироги и печенья приобретают приятные фруктово-цветочные нотки. Кардамон похож на тыквенные семечки темно-зеленого цвета: молотый удобнее добавлять в выпечку, целый – в напитки. Кстати, у этой специи потрясающе сильный аромат, который не улетучивается в течение года даже в открытой таре. Воспользуйся удивительным качеством кардамона: высыпь небольшое количество пряности в блюдце – и на твоей кухне воцарятся волшебные ароматы Востока.

Правила выбора

Тмин (зира)


Это абсолютно универсальная специя – она хороша и с мясом, и в десертах. Без маленьких семян немыслимо приготовление баранины, плова и выпечки.

Орегано


Сухая травка станет украшением любого блюда (кроме жареных!) в итальянском стиле, будь то паста или коктейль из морепродуктов. Она очень душистая и пикантная.

Базилик


В Европе базилик, как правило, зеленого цвета, у нас чаще встречается фиолетового. Из-за этого соусы, в которые его добавляют, получаются грязно-лиловые. Впрочем, на вкус окраска не влияет. Базиликом заправляют мясо и рыбу, варят из него компоты.

Гвоздика


Гвоздику используют для приготовления горячих коктейлей и засолки овощей. Покупать лучше целые веточки приправы, потому что молотая, как правило, низкого качества.

Майоран


У травки остро-пряный, жгучий вкус, она очень популярна в самых разных кухнях мира и ее обожают вегетарианцы. С майораном хорошо тушить овощи, а вот мясо с ним жарить не стоит.

Имбирь


Корень причудливой формы можно найти как свежим, так и высушенным, измельченным. Со вторым проще обращаться, первый нуждается в обязательной очистке. Имбирь очень ароматный и запросто может «забить» вкус основного продукта в блюде, поэтому добавлять его надо в минимальных количествах. Приправа замечательно сочетается с рыбой и свежими салатами, но жарить с ней мясо не стоит – специя испортит его истинный вкус.

Кумин


Это близкий родственник тмина, но с более интересным, ярким и насыщенным вкусом. Выбирая между молотой и зерновой приправой, остановись на измельченной. Она не только удобнее в использовании, но и ароматнее. Добавляй кумин к свинине и в тушеные овощи.

Тимьян


Эту травку добавляют в блюда как свежей, так и высушенной. В первом случае веточку нужно положить на сковороду рядом, например, с жарящейся рыбкой, и тогда она пропитается изысканным и мягким ароматом. В сушеном виде у тимьяна более мягкий вкус, его добавляют непосредственно в пищу. Кстати, если предварительно разомнешь щепотку приправы пальцами, запах будет сильнее. Особенно хорош тимьян с белым мясом и морепродуктами, а вот жарить с ним говядину не рекомендуется.

Кориандр


Высушенные семена кинзы считаются классической пряностью для ароматизации хлеба. Кориандр также с успехом применяют при приготовлении горячих и холодных мясных блюд, бульонов и супов. Он хорошо сочетается с горохом и фасолью, используется при мариновании рыбы, консервировании фруктов, приготовлении компотов и кондитерских изделий. А вот в салаты добавлять кориандр повара не советуют.

Сделай сам

100 г (на 1 кг продукта потребуется 0,5 ч. ложки смеси)

Для курицы

Порошок карри 1,5 ст. ложки

Кориандр 1 ст. ложка с горкой

Тимьян 2 ст. ложки

Куркума 0,5 ст. ложки

Для рыбы

Орегано 1 ст. ложка

Базилик 1 ст. ложка

Майоран 1 ст. ложка

Измельченная цедра лайма и апельсина 3 ст. ложки

Белый перец 3/4 ст. ложки

Для картошки

Тимьян 3 ст. ложки

Тмин 2 ст. ложки

Для говядины

Сладкая паприка 1 ст. ложка

Белый перец 1 ст. ложка с горкой

Черный перец 1 ст. ложка с горкой

Зеленый перец 1 ст. ложка с горкой

Имбирь (молотый) 3/4 ст. ложки

----------


## ПаранойА

Терпеть не могу кинзу, она пахнет клопами.
Обожаю карри. Часто готовлю блюдо "Карри"

----------


## Sanych

А я не навидел гвоздику больше всего. И ещё перец болгарский. Но после армии, когда поел там бигуса и гречки столетней давности, мне уже без разницы на любое блюдо.

----------


## Irina

А я очень люблю тимьян в мясо и картофель запекаемый добавлять. Сказочное сочетание  вкуса и аромата.

----------


## Irina

*Приправы народов мира*

*Аджика* - жгучая грузинская приправа к мясу, ее гото вят из смеси ароматных трав (хмели-сунели), красного пер ца, чеснока, зелени кориандра (кинзы) и укропа. К смеси сухих трав и специй добавляют немного соли и винного уксуса, чтобы получилась густая паста - ее можно хранить длительное время в плотно закупоренной стеклянной или керамической посуде. Вообще говоря, в традиционной грузин ской кухне особо острые соусы не слишком распространены, поэтому аджика больше характерна для кухонь Мингрелии и Абхазии. Вот что говорит об этой приправе один из героев Фазиля Искандера: "Мясо с аджикой вызывает жажду... Ты уже lie хочешь пить, но организм сам требует! - Капитан радостно развел руками в том смысле, что ничего не поде лаешь - раз уж организм сам требует". Аджику использу ют как готовую приправу не только к мясным, но и к рисо вым, овощным блюдам, а также к блюдам из отварной фасо ли, например, к лобио.

*Бахарат (baharat)* - жгучая душистая смесь пряностей и специй, используемая во многих странах Персидского залива и Северной Африки (Ливии, Тунисе, Сирии, Алжире, Марокко, Ливане, Иордании и Палестине) как приправа к мясу и овощам. Единого рецепта приготовления не существует, в нее могут входить: мускатный орех, черный перец, душистый перец, кориандр, кумин, гвоздика, корица, сладкий и жгу чий красные перцы, кардамон, а иногда даже равные части тол- ченых бутонов розы и корицы. Главным и обязательным ингредиентом бахарата всегда остается черный перец bahar, давший название всей пряной смеси. Перед употреблением смесь обычно быстро обжаривают в растительном масле и готовят с такой приправой кускус, блюда из баранины, рыбы, айвы, каштанов и абрикосов. В англоязычных странах бахарат иногда продают под названием Middle Eastern Spice (средневосточная специя);

*Баттуто (battuto)* (дословно: "избитый, отбитый") - итальянская приправа из порубленных овощей и ароматных трав. Делая покупки у зеленщика, хозяйка не забудет попросить gli odori (ароматные травки). Развернув пакет или газету, она найдет там маленькую луковку, морковку, черешок сельдерея, пучок петрушки, а летом - и пучок базилика. Все это - компоненты баттуто, без которых немыслим ни один итальянский мясной соус. Овощи и травы рубят очень тонко с помощью mezzaluna (дословно: "полумесяц") - острого резака в форме полумесяца - на любой итальянской кухне это второй по важности (после кастрюли для варки спагетти) предмет кухонной утвари. Для кролика, дичи или курятины в баттуто добавляют розмарин, шалфей, чеснок; для ягненка - только розмарин и чеснок, а для свиной вырезки розмарин заменяют лимонной цедрой.

*Бербере* - классическая эфиопская пряная (очень острая) смесь, в ее состав входят чеснок, красный жгучий перец, кардамон, кориандр, шамбала и др. Единого рецепта нет, так как практически в каждой эфиопской семье смесь составляют по-своему. Сначала на сухой сковороде обжаривают красный стручковый перец, пока он не потемнеет, затем добавляют длинный и черный перец, имбирь, семена кориандра, греческий пажитник и немножко ажгона (айована). Сладкие тона, столь характерные для арабского кулинарного стиля, достигаются включением в смесь корицы, кардамона, гвоздики и душистого перца. После нескольких минут обжаривания все специи перемалывают. Бербере традиционно приправляют блюда из баранины; часто ее готовят в виде очень жгучей красной пасты, которую подают к тушеным блюдам и добавляют в рагу и супах.

*Букет гарни (bouquet garni)* - классическая французская смесь пряных трав, которую кладут в I блюдо в процессе приготовлении. В малый букет гарни входят: лавровый лист, петрушка, сельдерей, тмин и перец; в большой дополнительно включают эстрагон, базилик, чабрец, майоран и розмарин; на юге Франции иногда добавляют и апельсинную цедру. Существует и простейший вариант: 1 лавровый лист, веточка тимьяна и 3 стебелька петрушки. Набор трав связывают ниткой или кладут в марлевый мешочек, опускают на пять минут в бульон, перед тем как снять его с огня, а затем вынимают. В старину существовала разновидность букета гарни, так называемый paquet (пакет), он включал дополнительно ломтик сала. В вышедшем в 1656 году сочинении Пьера де Люна "Новый повар, где толкуется об истинном умении приготовить всякого рода мясо, дичь, птицу, рыбу...", автор перечисляет необходимые поварам продукты, в числе их упоминает и paquet - "ломтик сала, шнит-лук, немного тимьяна, две гвоздики, кервель, петрушка, все вместе перевязано веревочкой', для постных дней можете не класть сала". Англичане называют эту пряную смесь - herb bundle, хотя в большинстве стран принято его оригинальное французское название.

*Бумбу (bumbu)* - общее название индонезийских смесей измельченных свежих специй и приготовленных из них пряных паст, композиция смесей подбирается специально к конкретному блюду. Как правило, такие смеси составляют из лука (это основа), острого перца, чеснока, лимонного сорго, корня галанги, имбиря, листьев кафрского лайма и индонезийского лаврового листа, причем все специи вместе толкут вручную пестиком. Иногда в них добавляют и сухие специи, например, семена кориандра и черный перец, а на Яве и Бали - обжаренную креветочную пасту "трасси" (trassi). Бумбу используют или в сыром виде, или обжаривают в течение нескольких минут и подают как закуску. Любая подливка совсем иначе заиграет, если добавить в нее пару ложек бумбу. Часто овощи вместе с бумбу просто отваривают в небольшом количестве воды или в кокосовом молоке, а мясо перед жаркой натирают такой пастой. В Голландии, где индонезийская кухня особенно популяр- на, эта паста называется boemboe, а в региональной кухне индонезийского острова Бали аналогичные пасты называются jangkap.

*Веджемит (Vegemite)* - торговая марка острой темно-коричневой пасты из пивных дрожжей, соли, лука и сельдерея, изобретенной в 1923 году доктором-биохимиком Сирилом Каллистером и ставшей за последние годы национальной приправой австралийской и новозеландской кухонь. Веджемит используют как своеобразный заменитель горчицы и подают обычно к колбасным, яичным и мучным блюдам, что придает им типичный "австралийский" вкус; а иногда его добавляют в супы или просто намазывают на бутерброды или тосты с маслом. Веджемит сегодня экспортируется во многие страны мира.

*Виндалу (vindaloo)* - распространенная в центральных и юго-западных районах Индии сложная жгучая смесь обжаренных острых специй; в нее обычно входят: горчичное семя, кумин, имбирь, черный перец, семена шамбалы, гвоздика, семена кориандра, красный жгучий перец и тамаринд. Из пряной смеси, добавляя уксус, делают острые пасты и соусы, а подают их с мясом, рыбой или рисом. Так же называют и блюда, приправленные такой пастой или соусом, например, для приготовления "рыбного вин-далу" - слегка обжаренную на сильном огне рыбу тушат в винном уксусе с острыми специями и чесноком.

*Галат-дагга (galat dag да)* - тунисская пряная смесь, сочетающая острые тона перца и райского зерна с пряными сладкими тонами корицы, мускатного ореха и гвоздики. Приправа гармонирует с тунисскими рагу, а сочетание жгучести и сладко-пряного аромата - замечательный пример арабского кулинарного стиля.

*Гарам-масала (garam masala)* (от инд. дагат - "теплый, горячий" + masala - "пряная смесь") - смесь поджаренных и толченых пряных специй, распространенная в кухне холодных районов Северной Индии. Гарам-масала может содержать практически все индийские специи, однако обычно в нее входят до 12 ингредиентов: кумин, семена кориандра, черный и душистый перец, индийский лавровый лист (эти пряности создают основу вкуса), а также в небольших количествах - корица, гвоздика, мускатный орех и кардамон. В более современные версии включают также острый красный перец чили, фенхель, шафран и мускатный цвет. Все компоненты гарам-масалы обязательно перемалываются вместе, причем такую смесь всегда составляет сам повар непосредственно перед приготовлением блюда, поэтому в готовом виде ее нельзя купить в магазине. Гарам-масалу индийские повара обычно добавляют в самом конце приготовления или же просто посыпают этой смесью блюдо перед самой подачей. Кроме того, гарам-масалу практически всегда добавляют в жидкое тесто, в котором обжаривают кусочки овощей или фруктов.

*Гома-сио (goma-shio, дота si о)* - японская приправа, смесь морской соли и поджаренного кунжутного семени "гома". Часто такую припрану делают из одной части каменной соли и восьми частей семян кунжута - их обжаривают вместе, а затем тонко размалывают. Замена обычной столовой соли гома-сио позволяет понизить уровень натрия в рационе, что важно для ряда лечебных диет. Приправу можно купить в западных магазинах здорового питания или приготовить самостоятельно. Она не слишком хорошо хранится, поэтому покупать или готовить ее надо в небольших количествах.

*Греиолата (gremolata)* - итальянская пряная смесь из рубленой петрушки, чеснока и лимонной цедры, ее добавляют в рагу в самом конце приготовления для придания блюду остроты и пикантности. Гремолату используют, например, в рецептах оссо-буко по-милански (osso buco a la Milanese} и в итальянских версиях венгерского гуляша.

*Джаикап (jangkap)* - общее название различных паст-пюре, распространенных в кухне индонезийского острова Бали. Их обычно изготавливают из свежих корневищ имбиря, галанги или куркумы часто с добавкой лука, лимонного сорго, чеснока, орехов и перца чили. Джанкап, например, придает удивительную мягкость, вкус и аромат жареной утке "бебек бетулу" - излюбленному блюду западных туристов. В остальной Индонезии подобную кулинарную пасту называют "бумбу".

----------


## Irina

*Ла-хама (la ha'ma)* - арабская пряная смесь, она чаще всего ассоциируется с Марокко (особенно с городом Танжер) и используется в супах и рагу. В ее состав обычно входят: черный перец, корица, имбирь, мускатный орех и куркума.

*Матиньон (matignon)* - принятая во французской кухне смесь нарезанных кубиками ветчины или бекона (1 часть), моркови (2 части), лука (1 часть), сельдерея (1 часть) и лука-порея (1 часть); иногда добавляют грибы (1 часть). Матиньон, так же как и мирпуа, обычно используют как заправку к соусам, бульонам и рагу.

*Луми (loomi)* - популярная на Ближнем Востоке (Ирак, Турция) приправа из плодов лайма, отваренных в соленой воде, а затем завяленных на солнце. Такую приправу (целые плоды или смолотый из них порошок) используют для придания цитрусового аромата и кислого вкуса в блюдах из мяса и бобов. В Иране порошком луми приправляют рис.

*Масала (masala)* - общее название любой индийской пряной смеси; так может называться и самая простая смесь из 2-3 компонентов (например, кардамона, кориандра и мускатного цвета), и сложная смесь "гарам-масала", в которую входит до 12 специй. (Кстати, в Индии "масалой" также называют национальное кино со смесью различных стилей: динамичным сюжетом, захватывающими приключениями, душераздирающей любовной интригой, музыкой, увлекательной борьбой добра со злом, конечно, добро непременно побеждает.)

*Месклён (mesclun)* - готовая салатная смесь из свежей молодой зелени, на Западе часто продается в упаковках в больших супермаркетах или специализированных магазинах; другие ее названия: salad mix и gourmet salad mix. В эту смесь обычно входят: рокет-салат, листья одуванчика, кудрявый эндивий, щавель и др. Заправлять такой нежный салат лучше всего самым простым и легким сосусом из качественного оливкового масла и капельки уксуса, чтобы не заглушить естественный вкус и аромат зелени.
*
Миньонет (mignonette)* - в старину во Франции так называли маленький мешочек из ткани, его наполняли горошинками перца и гвоздики и применяли для ароматизации супов и рагу. Сегодня термином poivre mignonnette называют крупномолотые перечные зерна (чаще смесь черного и белого перца), такую приправу используют, например, для приготовления перечного стейка (steak аи poivre). Полиязычные американцы называют эту смесь франко-английским термином mignonette pepper.

*Ниои (m'oi)* - распространенная на Гавайях простейшая столовая приправа из настоянного на воде перца чили с небольшой добавкой соли.

*Пико-де-гало (pico de gallo)* (исп. "петушиный клюв") - очень жгучая острая мексиканская приправа из рубленых апельсинов, свежих помидоров, огурцов, свежего перца чили (обычно сорта халапеньо), лука, хикамы (мексиканского картофеля), зеленых листьев кориандра, тмина, соли и сока лайма. Эта приправа, широко распространенная сегодня в кухне те-хасско-мексиканского стиля, названа так потому, что во время еды ее брали из миски большим и указательным пальцем - жест, похожий на петушиный клюв.

*Оффак (offak)* - тунисская пряная смесь, ею "универсально" сдабривают почти все блюда. Обычно состоит из молотых семян кориандра, кумина, зеленого аниса, корицы, бутонов розы и тертого корня куркумы.

*Пиццайола (pizzaiola*) - классическая неаполитанская пряная смесь из чеснока, петрушки и душицы, она прекрасно подходит к жаренной на открытом огне телятине или курятине, а также к приготовленной любым способом рыбе и рыбным блюдам. На основе этой смеси готовится популярный итальянский томатный соус salsa di pomodoro alia pizzaiola.

*Панч-пхорон (panch pkoron)* (дословно: "пять семян") - классическая бенгальская пряная смесь из равных частей кумина, фенхеля, шамбалы, семян черной горчицы и нигеллы. Иногда в нее включают и ажгон (порой вместо кумина) или черный перец. Смесь немолотых специй непосредственно перед использованием обжаривают в растительном масле (обычно в горчичном). Панч-пхорон - традиционно приправа к вегетарианским блюдам Южной Индии; в Западной Бенгалии, штате Сикким и в кухне Бангладеш ее применяют чаще в мясных блюдах.

*Персийяд (persillade) (от франц. persil - "петрушка")* - французская смесь из рубленой петрушки и чеснока, обычно ее добавляют в самом конце приготовления. Блюда с такой смесью в международной кухне иногда называют общим термином a la persillade, или persille, например: moutton persille - "баранина персий".

*Рас-эль-ханут (ras el kanout)* - сложная смесь специй, широко используемая в арабской и североафриканской кухнях (Марокко, Алжир и Тунис) при приготовлении супов и рагу. В ее классический вариант входят: имбирь, анис, корица, гвоздика, черный перец, перец-кубеба, кумин, кориандр, кардамон, сушеные бутоны лаванды или розы, семена нигеллы, мускатный орех, мускатный цвет, калган, корень куркумы и иногда паприка. Часто включают и другие пряности, например, индийский длинный перец, а в самые экзотические варианты - даже такой известный афродизиак, как шпанская мушка. Название "рас-эль-ханут" дословно с арабского означает "хозяин лавки" - действительно, каждый хозяин лавки, торгующей восточными пряностями и пряными смесями, составляет смесь по-своему - в нее могут входить до 50 различных ингредиентов. Ею приправляют магрибский кускус, а также блюда из мяса или рыбы, приготовленные на глиняном очаге-таджине.
*
Саламур (salantur)* - сложная пряная смесь, используемая для обработки мяса в Балканских странах и Молдавии. В ее состав обычно входят: ямайский перец, кориандр, гвоздика и лавровый лист. Смесь пряностей растворяют в соленой воде, и крепким пряным рассолом обрабатывают мясо перед засолкой или копчением.

*Самбал (sambal)* - распространенная в Индонезии, Малайзии, Сингапуре и Южной Индии пастообразная приправа к самым разнообразным блюдам. Существует много версий самбала, однако наиболее известны две: "самбал-улек" и "самбал-байак". Самбал-улек готовят так: из свежего красного жгучего перца вынимают семена, перец мелко рубят, толкут в ступке вместе с солью и коричневым сахаром и затем слегка разводят уксусом. Менее распространен и более сложен в приготовлении самбал-байак - в него дополнительно кладут тертые плоды свечного дерева Aleurites moluccana, чеснок, листья кафрского лайма, лук, креветочную пасту "трасси", калган, концентрат тамаринда и кокосовое молоко. В любом случае, главный ингредиент самбала - индонезийский красный жгучий перец.

*Саше (sachet)* - в кулинарии так называют мешочек С душистыми травами и специями, опускаемый на некото-poe время в суп или бульон для ароматизации. (В быту так ' называют ароматическую подушечку, наполненную смесью твердых душистых веществ, ее кладут в белье для придания [приятного запаха или отпугивания моли; а также маленькую и матерчатую сумочку, украшенную вышивкой, для хранения носовых платков, расчесок и т. п.)

Серех (sereh) - одно из индонезийских названий порошковой приправы из высушенного лимонного сорго.

*Самбар-поди, или самбарский порошок (sambaar podi)* - популярная в Южной Индии пряная смесь на основе чечевицы; ее обжаривают на сухой сковороде, чтобы исчез мучнистый сырой привкус, а затем смешивают с обжаренными специями: кумином, кориандром, шамбалой и черным перцем, иногда добавляют жареные семена горчицы, обжаренный перец чили и асафетиду. Затем смесь размалывают и приправляют чечевичные или овощные карри.

*Сиамская, или тайская смесь (thai powder)* - одна из наиболее известных слабожгучих смесей, методы ее приготовления зародились и развивались в Таиланде, Камбодже, Бирме и других странах Индокитая. В состав сиамской смеси входят 10 пряностей: основная - обжаренный в растительном масле лук-шалот (его содержание превышает по весу остальные в 10 раз), а также чеснок (порошок), фенхель, анис, бадьян, куркума, мускатный орех, черный и красный перец, петрушка (листья или семена, истертые в порошок) и кардамон. Сиамская смесь обладает приятным своеобразным за-JiaxoM и лучше всего проявляет свой аромат в блюдах из риса, яса и картофеля; часто ее добавляют в тесто.

*Ситими-тогараси (shichimi togarashi)* - японcкая пряная приправа, содержащяя семь компонентов: хлопья красного жгучего перца "тогараси", порошок душистых листьев зубного дерева "сансё", белое кунжутное семя, хлопья высушенной морской водоросли "нори", кусочки мандаринной цедры, семена конопли и мака. Эта приправа, называемая американцами seven spice seasoning, имеет три градации остроты - мягкую, среднюю и жгучую. В западных магазинах азиатских продуктов приправа может быть промаркирована как hichimi toragashi или ichimi toragashi.

*Тархана (tarhana)* - турецкая высушенная смесь из муки, йогурта, помидоров, красного перца, лука, соли и дрожжей, ее растирают, просеивают и ферментируют в течение 10 дней в сухом прохладном месте. В домашних условиях тархану обычно заготавливают заранее в больших количествах, а зимой варят из нее молочный суп tarhana corbasi с томатной пастой, сливочным маслом и толченым чесноком.

*Тахини (tahini)* - распространенная на Среднем Востоке густая паста из молотого кунжутного семени, ее добавляют ко многим блюдам, например, к "фелафелю" или жареному мясу, кроме того, она служит основой многих соусов. Тахини хорошо известна в кухне Израиля (где ее называют "тхина"), Греции и Кипра - кипрские пирожки с тахини "тахино-пита" особенно популярны во время Великого поста. Часто в тахини добавляют оливковое масло, лимонный сок, чеснок, молотые семена кумина, красный перец, петрушку и используют в качестве подливки или просто подают с питой или хлебом.

*Травы Прованса (herbes de Provence)* - вошедшая в мировую кулинарию южно-французская смесь сухих трав. Обычно в эту смесь входят: базилик, семена фенхеля, цветки лаванды, майоран, розмарин, шалфей, чабер и чабрец. Травы Прованса во многих кухнях мира применяют как приправу к мясу, птице и овощам.

*Усянмянь (wuxiangmain)* - китайская пряная смесь, в нее в равных частях входят, по одной из версий, корица, укроп, солодковый корень, гвоздика и бадьян (звездчатый анис), а по другой (более классической) - корица, семена фенхеля, гвоздика, бадьян и перец-хуацзё. Пряносладковатый аромат этой не слишком жгучей смеси придает особый колорит блюдам из мяса (особенно из свинины), утки и десертам из фруктов и риса, а также неплохо сочетается с моллюсками. В американской и европейской кухне усянмянь называют five-spice powder ("порошок пяти ароматов").

*Фин-эрб, или тонкие травы {fines herbes)* - широко распространенная в классической французской кухне смесь свежих мелко рубленных трав. Традиционный вариант включает: эстрагон, петрушку, кервель и шнит-лук, иногда в нее добавляют черноголовник, чабер и жеруху. Смесь может составляться и из сушеных трав, но при этом теряет свой неповторимый вкус и аромат. Используется как приправа в блюдах из курятины и рыбы, а также в омлетах и супах, причем ее добавляют только в самом конце варки и не вынимают перед подачей (в отличие, например, от букета гарни). Омлет с фин-эрб, спаржей и козьим сыром, украшенный цветками : шнит-лука, может стать центральным блюдом любого праздничного стола.

*Харисса (harissa)* - североафриканская пряная смесь : толченого перца чили, кумина, чеснока и кориандра, ее разводят в оливковом масле до густой пасты и используют как приправу к различным блюдам, например, к тунисским пирожкам "брек". Часто в такую пасту, по-лучившую распространение и во французской кухне, добавляют немного бульона и используют в качестве к различным блюдам, например, к алжирскому и тунискому кускусу.

*Хмели-сунели* - грузинская смесь сушеных пряностей. Существуют сокращенный и полный составы. В первый входят равные по объему части базилика, кориандра (кинзы), майорана и укропа с добавкой небольших количеств красно го перца и шафрана. В полный состав, помимо этих компонентов, включают пажитник, сельдерей, петрушку, чабер, мяту и лавровый лист. Хмели-сунели используют в харчо, сациви и других блюдах грузинской кухни, кроме того, она является одной из главных составляющих аджики.
*
Хумус (hummus, humus, houmous)* - распространенная на Среднем Востоке, в Турции, Греции и на Кипре густая желтая паста из растертого в пюре отварного нута, при правленного лимонным соком, чесноком, оливковым или кунжутным маслом. Пасту чаще всего подают с питой или используют как приправу к сырым овощам. Одну из разно видностей хумуса, называемую hummus tahina, делают г добавлением кунжутной пасты тахини.

*Чатни (chutney)* - традиционная индийская острая кисло-сладкая фруктово-овощная приправа к мясу; ее гото вят на основе самых различных фруктов, овощей и специй (помидоров, манго, изюма, яблок, жгучего перца, имбиря, мяты, сахара, уксуса, или лимонного сока). Приправа-чатни особен но широко распространена в Восточной Индии, где ее чаще всего подают к блюдам карри в маленьких розетках или кладут на тарелку рядом с рисом. Более сладкие версии про сто намазывают на хлеб.

----------


## Sanych

> Миньонет


Интересное название мешочка

----------

